# Trek Crossrip Elite for commuting and riding railtrails on the weekends.



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

View attachment 281130


Work used to be .5 a mile away so I never felt the need for a serious commuter. But in 11/2012 we moved to a new location about 5 miles away and so I rode my road bike in a few times. But I got serious about commuting this past month (every day so far in May except for one day) and bought a Trek Crossrip Elite. I love it so far!

My first choice would have been the Jamis Bosanova but I couldn't find any in the area. Reports from the LBS' seem to indicate supply issues for Jamis?


----------



## ncruz408 (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats! I just picked up a Crossrip Elite as well and love it! Got 100 miles on her and she makes me smile each time I hop on! Ride On!


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Dang, one of the LBS' just called and said they just got a Bosanova in stock. Hmmm, purchase said bike under the guise of it being good for my wife? ^_^


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

You can share a bike with your wife? If so, why not?


----------

